# Hibernate - DB View aufrufen



## y0dA (12. Jun 2007)

Hallo!
Ist es möglich mit Hibernate Views zu behandeln? Ich versuche nämlich gerade eine View wie eine Tabelle zu behandeln, jedoch klappt irgendetwas nicht..
Hier mal der code:

Model:

```
public class LocationPortalModel {

	/** district */
	private String district;
	
	/** borough number */
	private Integer boroughNumber;
	
	/** borough description */
	private String boroughDescription;
	
	/** collector localtiy */
	private Integer collectorLocaltity;
	
	/** locality number */
	private Integer localityNumber;
	
	/** address */
	private String address;
	
	/** zip code */
	private Integer zip;
	
	/** locality */
	private String locality;
	
	/** case type */
	private String caseType;
	
	/** case count */
	private Integer count;
	
	/** case quality sort */
	private String qualityKind;
	
	/** dbk from E_30019 */
	private String dbk;
	
	/** geo mercato coordiante x */
	private Integer geoMercX;
	
	/** geo mercato coordiante y */
	private Integer geoMercY;
	
	/** quality of the geo data */
	private Integer geoQuality;
	
	/** dbk from E_30021 */
	private String id;

	public LocationPortalModel() {
		// nothing to do
	}

	public LocationPortalModel(final String district, final Integer boroughNumber, final String boroughDescription,
			final Integer collectorLocaltity, final Integer localityNumber, final String address, final Integer zip,
			final String locality, final String caseType, final Integer count, final String qualityKind,
			final String dbk, final Integer geoMercX, final Integer geoMercY, final Integer geoQuality,
			final String id) {
		this.district = district;
		this.boroughNumber = boroughNumber;
		this.boroughDescription = boroughDescription;
		this.collectorLocaltity = collectorLocaltity;
		this.localityNumber = localityNumber;
		this.address = address;
		this.zip = zip;
		this.locality = locality;
		this.caseType = caseType;
		this.count = count;
		this.qualityKind = qualityKind;
		this.dbk = dbk;
		this.geoMercX = geoMercX;
		this.geoMercY = geoMercY;
		this.geoQuality = geoQuality;
		this.id = id;
	}

	public String getAddress() {
		return address;
	}

	public void setAddress(String address) {
		this.address = address;
	}

	public String getBoroughDescription() {
		return boroughDescription;
	}

	public void setBoroughDescription(String boroughDescription) {
		this.boroughDescription = boroughDescription;
	}

	public Integer getBoroughNumber() {
		return boroughNumber;
	}

	public void setBoroughNumber(Integer boroughNumber) {
		this.boroughNumber = boroughNumber;
	}

	public String getCaseType() {
		return caseType;
	}

	public void setCaseType(String caseType) {
		this.caseType = caseType;
	}

	public Integer getCollectorLocaltity() {
		return collectorLocaltity;
	}

	public void setCollectorLocaltity(Integer collectorLocaltity) {
		this.collectorLocaltity = collectorLocaltity;
	}

	public Integer getCount() {
		return count;
	}

	public void setCount(Integer count) {
		this.count = count;
	}

	public String getDbk() {
		return dbk;
	}

	public void setDbk(String dbk) {
		this.dbk = dbk;
	}

	public String getDistrict() {
		return district;
	}

	public void setDistrict(String district) {
		this.district = district;
	}

	public String getLocality() {
		return locality;
	}

	public void setLocality(String locality) {
		this.locality = locality;
	}

	public Integer getLocalityNumber() {
		return localityNumber;
	}

	public void setLocalityNumber(Integer localityNumber) {
		this.localityNumber = localityNumber;
	}

	public String getQualityKind() {
		return qualityKind;
	}

	public void setQualityKind(String qualityKind) {
		this.qualityKind = qualityKind;
	}

	public Integer getZip() {
		return zip;
	}

	public void setZip(Integer zip) {
		this.zip = zip;
	}

	public Integer getGeoMercX() {
		return geoMercX;
	}

	public void setGeoMercX(Integer geoMercX) {
		this.geoMercX = geoMercX;
	}

	public Integer getGeoMercY() {
		return geoMercY;
	}

	public void setGeoMercY(Integer geoMercY) {
		this.geoMercY = geoMercY;
	}

	public Integer getGeoQuality() {
		return geoQuality;
	}

	public void setGeoQuality(Integer geoQuality) {
		this.geoQuality = geoQuality;
	}

	public String getId() {
		return id;
	}

	public void setId(String id) {
		this.id = id;
	}	
}
```

Mapping dazu:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE hibernate-mapping PUBLIC
	"-//Hibernate/Hibernate Mapping DTD 3.0//EN"
	"http://hibernate.sourceforge.net/hibernate-mapping-3.0.dtd">
<hibernate-mapping package="at.pcd.wam.technologie.persistence.model">
  <class name="at.pcd.wam.technologie.persistence.model.LocationPortalModel" table="V_STANDORT_PORTAL" >
 	
  	<id name="id" type="string" column="E_30021_DBK">
  	<generator class="assigned"></generator>
  	</id>  	

	<property name="dbk" type="string" column="E_30019_DBK"></property>
	<property name="district" type="string" column="BEZIRK"></property>
	<property name="boroughNumber" type="integer" column="GEMEINDE_NR"></property>
	<property name="boroughDescription" type="string" column="GEMEINDE_BEZ"></property>
	<property name="collectorLocaltity" type="integer" column="SAMMLER_STANDORT"></property>
	<property name="localityNumber" type="integer" column="STANDORT"></property>
	<property name="address" type="string" column="ADR"></property>
	<property name="zip" type="integer" column="PLZ"></property>
	<property name="locality" type="string" column="ORT"></property>
	<property name="caseType" type="string" column="BEH_TYP"></property>
	<property name="count" type="integer" column="ANZAHL"></property>
	<property name="qualityKind" type="string" column="QSORTE"></property>
	<property name="geoMercX" type="integer" column="GEO_MERC_X"></property>
	<property name="geoMercY" type="integer" column="GEO_MERC_Y"></property>
	<property name="geoQuality" type="integer" column="GEO_QUALITY"></property>

  </class>
</hibernate-mapping>
```

query:

```
StringBuilder sb = new StringBuilder();
		sb.append("FROM LocationPortalModel");
		
		
		Session session = HibernateUtil.getCurrentSession();
		Transaction tx = null;
		ArrayList<LocationPortalModel> values = null;
		try {
			tx = session.beginTransaction();
			
			/* load data */
			values = (ArrayList<LocationPortalModel>) session.createQuery(sb.toString()).list();	
//			values = (ArrayList<LocationPortalModel>) session.createSQLQuery(sb.toString()).list();	

			tx.commit();
```

1. Wie soll man den primärschlüssel versorgen wenn die View keinen besitzt?
2. im mapping file: table=view_name?

WEnn ich die Query von oben ausführe bekomme ich die ausfürhliche meldung:

```
org.hibernate.exception.SQLGrammarException: could not execute query
```
sehr aussagekräftig..


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jun 2007)

zu der Fehlermeldung fällt mir auch nix ein, 
was du alles an Umgebungseinstellungen haben musst wage ich gar nicht aufzuzählen,

nur als Tipp:
fange mit einer View mit EINEM Attribut an, mit einfachen Namen a oder so, nicht mit 10 oder 20 mit komplizierten Namen..,
so vermeidest du Nebenfehler


----------



## y0dA (12. Jun 2007)

Naja ich kann mir nicht aussuchen was ich an arbeit habe  ...

Mittlerweile bin ich auf kleinere Fehler gestossen und habe sie behoben nun bekomme ich folgendes:

```
java.sql.SQLException: Konvertierung zu interner Darstellung nicht erfolgreich
```

Und hierbei steh ich nun an, da die View Felder nur varchar sowie number Felder sind.
varchar = string
number = double ?


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jun 2007)

deswegen: mit einer einfachen view mit einfachem int-Feld anfangen   :bae: 

kannst dir ja ne eigene erstellen wenn irgendwas anderes vorgegeben ist,
neben double vielleicht auch mal BigDecimal probieren und long statt int


----------



## y0dA (12. Jun 2007)

aber die meldung rührt schon daher weil irgendein typ nicht passt?


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jun 2007)

nehme ich an,  ohne mehr Wissen als bei dir


----------



## y0dA (12. Jun 2007)

query, also steht in sb:

```
SELECT * FROM V_STANDORT_PORTAL WHERE E_30019_DBK =  '301920000630141504440001' AND V_STANDORT_PORTAL.ANZAHL > 0
```

so funktioniert es, jedoch bekomme ich "Ljava.lang.Object" zurück und mit denen kann ich auch nichts machen, da ClassCastExceptions folgen wenn ich versuche die zu casten.

```
values = (ArrayList<LocationPortalModel>) session.createSQLQuery(sb.toString()).list();
```

so passiert überhaupt nix, sprich er arbeitet unendlich bis ich ihn abbreche...

```
values = (ArrayList<LocationPortalModel>) session.createQuery(sb.toString()).list();
```


----------



## SlaterB (12. Jun 2007)

wat denn nun, eine SQL-Query? da kommt natürlich nicht gerade ArrayList<LocationPortalModel> zurück..

um zu erfahren, ob bei session.createQuery eine andere SQL-Query erstellt wird,
solltest du mal schauen welche SQL-Query abgeschickt wird..


----------



## HoaX (12. Jun 2007)

man kann bei hibernate soviel logging aktivieren dass man erstickt. da findest du sicher was in den ausgaben wenn er ein problem hat.

wie slaterb schon sagt. mit einer normalen "select *" bekommst du keine LocationPortalModel-Objekte, sondern Object-Arrays. 
http://www.hibernate.org/hib_docs/v3/reference/en/html/querysql.html

Welche Datenbank verwendest du? Da du sagt vom Typ "Number" tippe ich auf Oracle? Wenn ja (oder falls du "Numeric" meintest) verwende BigInteger/BigDecimal, nicht Integer - Oder sei ganz fies und gib direkt Number an.


----------



## y0dA (13. Jun 2007)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> man kann bei hibernate soviel logging aktivieren dass man erstickt. da findest du sicher was in den ausgaben wenn er ein problem hat.
> 
> wie slaterb schon sagt. mit einer normalen "select *" bekommst du keine LocationPortalModel-Objekte, sondern Object-Arrays.
> http://www.hibernate.org/hib_docs/v3/reference/en/html/querysql.html
> ...



Hi!

Da die Zeit drängt brauche ich einfach ein Workaround um an die Daten der View zu kommen. Kann ich mit den Object-Arrays arbeiten, wie? 

Das mit den Datentypen ist sowieso komisch da ich ja auch andere Tabellen mittels Hibernate lade und jene auch Number Felder besitzen, welche ich als integer angebe! Also kanns wohl nicht an den Typen liegen..

Und ja es geht hier um Oracle (mein spezieller Freund -.-).

mfg


----------



## SlaterB (13. Jun 2007)

das Object[] enthält die Felder als passenden Datentyp, notfalls als String,
schau dir alle Elemente an


----------



## y0dA (13. Jun 2007)

ok hab es nun geschafft dass das mapping funktioniert- kann nun richtig laden. danke für eure tipps

mfg


----------



## HoaX (14. Jun 2007)

verräts du der welt bitte auch noch was nun mit dem datentyp war? welchen verwendest du nun?


----------

